# Port Macquarie Bar



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Port Macquarie Bar Crossing Web Camera Trial

http://www.maritime.nsw.gov.au/webcam_portmac.html

Port Macquarie is the mouth of the Hastings River, its entrance is about 3 miles northward from Tacking Point. The port is a growing regional centre with an expanding population and the enclosed waters are popular for a range of boating from kayaking, water skiing, sailing and fishing. The port gives access offshore to recreational and commercial fishers. When planning a bar crossing or going offshore, you should carefully consider the suitability of your vessel to handle the conditions..(Thumb) 
Regards


----------

